# Roll of honor: recent deaths of notable non-classical musicians



## Art Rock

I think we could do with a thread like this in addition to the classical music one.

30 April:
Florian Schneider (73, cancer). He was one of the founding members of the electronic band Kraftwerk.

3 May: 
Dave Greenfield (71, Corona). He was keyboardist, singer, and songwriter of punk rock band The Stranglers. See also here.


----------



## Art Rock

9 May:
Little Richard (87, Undisclosed). American singer, songwriter, and musician. An influential figure in popular music and culture for seven decades, Penniman's most celebrated work dates from the mid-1950s, when his charismatic showmanship and dynamic music, characterized by frenetic piano playing, pounding back beat and raspy shouted vocals, laid the foundation for rock and roll (from Wiki). See also here.


----------



## Marc

I loved all 3 of them, actually, despite their, say, differences.

In fact, thanks to Greenfield's playing in The Stranglers' _Golden Brown_, I learned to appreciate the harpsichord. First, mainly as an accompanying instrument, later also (very much) as a solo instrument.


----------



## Art Rock

10 May:
Betty Wright (66, cancer). American soul and R&B singer, songwriter and background vocalist, who had hits such as _Clean Up Woman_. Her name did not ring a bell, and indeed she only had a small hit in the Netherlands in 1975 with _Shoorah Shoorah_.


----------



## Art Rock

22 May:
Mory Kanté (70, "chronic illness" which used to be treated in France, but was stopped because of the travel restrictions) was a Guinean vocalist and player of the kora harp. He was best known internationally for his 1987 hit song "Yé ké yé ké", which reached number-one in Belgium, Finland, the Netherlands, and Spain.


----------



## Art Rock

4 June:
Steve Priest (72, undisclosed) was a British bass player known as the lead and backing vocalist of the glam rock band The Sweet. Their hits were a mean feature of my teenage years.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> 4 June:
> Steve Priest (72, undisclosed) was a British bass player known as the lead and backing vocalist of the glam rock band The Sweet. Their hits were a mean feature of my teenage years.


Pity - that only leaves Andy Scott from the original band. We have definitely now reached the point when artists are dying from natural causes and illness rather than from excess.

I wish Ian Hunter a belated happy birthday and with many more to follow - Mott the Hoople's frontman was 81(!) on Wednesday.


----------



## elgar's ghost

It sounds morbid but I was trying to think of the band going furthest back whose members are all still alive.

The best I can come up with was Manfred Mann - the five members of the 1963-65 line-up who recorded a number of hits are still will us.


----------



## Art Rock

8 June:
Bonnie Pointer (69, cardiac arrest), American singer, most notable for being a member of the vocal group, The Pointer Sisters. Pointer scored several moderate solo hits after leaving the Pointers in 1977, including a disco cover of The Elgins' "Heaven Must Have Sent You" which became a U.S. top 20 pop hit on September 1, 1979 (from Wiki).


----------



## Art Rock

28 April (reported recently):
Bobby Lewis (95, pneumonia), American rock and roll and rhythm and blues singer. He scored one of the greatest hits of the sixties ("Tossin' and Turnin', seven weeks #1 in the USA).


----------



## starthrower

It has been reported that English pianist Keith Tippett has died on June 14th at age 72. He was known for his work with King Crimson and many others including his wife of 50 years, Julie (nee, Driscoll).


----------



## Art Rock

12 June:
Ricky Valance (84), Welsh pop singer. He was best known for the UK number one single "Tell Laura I Love Her", which sold over a million copies in 1960.


----------



## Simon Moon

starthrower said:


> It has been reported that English pianist Keith Tippett has died on June 14th at age 72. He was known for his work with King Crimson and many others including his wife of 50 years, Julie (nee, Driscoll).


It is somewhat unfortunate, that most people that know of him, only know of him because of King Crimson.

But he was so much more. From progressive big band jazz, to free jazz, to solo piano, to loads of session work.

A big loss, for sure.


----------



## Art Rock

18 June:
Dame Vera Lynn (103), known as sweetheart of the forces for her war time songs. We'll meet again, don't know where, don't know when....


----------



## starthrower

Lucky Peterson 1964-2020 American blues guitarist and organist died at his home this week. He was 55.


----------



## Rogerx

July 6th

Ennio Morricone OMRI (Rome, 10 November 1928 – died, 6 July 2020) 
Famous film music composer .


----------



## Art Rock

July 6th

Charlie Daniels (1936-2020, stroke), American singer, songwriter and multi-instrumentalist[6] known for his contributions to Southern rock, country, and bluegrass music. He was best known for his number-one country hit "The Devil Went Down to Georgia".


----------



## Rogerx

July 7th 

The Brazilian ( Bossa Nova) singer Dulce Nunes has died of Covid-91, her family says. She was 90.


----------



## Rogerx

July 13th
Fairport Convention's *Judy Dyble,* who died this weekend at 71.


----------



## Rogerx

July 23th

Maria Ilva Biolcati, ; born 17 July 1939), known as Milva [ˈmilva], is an Italian singer, stage and film actress, and television personality
She was an Italian Lotte Lenya, with added edge. Milva was 81 last week.


----------



## Art Rock

25 July

Peter Green (73), English blues rock singer-songwriter and guitarist, and a co-founder of Fleetwood Mac.

In his memory (RIP):


----------



## elgar's ghost

RIP Greeny. For me the only Fleetwood Mac was the one with him in it. After Peter's debilitating mental health issues during the 70s and 80s I was glad that the last 25 years or so were comparatively kinder to him.


----------



## Rogerx

Trini Lopez passed away on August 11th 2020


----------



## Rogerx

Jack Sherman (Red Hot Chili Peppers) passed away August 20th 2020


----------



## Metalkitsune

Frankie Banali (Quiet Riot) passed away August 21 2020

https://www.loudersound.com/news/quiet-riot-drummer-frankie-banali-dead-at-68


----------



## Rogerx

August 25:

Giannis Poulopoulos, reckoned to be the fourth biggest-selling Greek singer of all time, has died of heart problems.

He was renowned in the songs of Theodorakis which he toured globally to audiences of the Greek disapora.


----------



## Chilham

Pioneering jazz band member Helen Jones Woods, daughter of Piney Woods School founder Laurence Clifton Jones, died of COVID-19 disease at age 96 on August 4th.

Helen Jones Woods was an African-American jazz musician who toured the country, including the Jim Crow South, in the 1930s and '40s. This could be the start of a familiar story of racism on the road. But Ms. Woods's journey has some distinctive wrinkles.

Ms. Woods played trombone in the International Sweethearts of Rhythm, an all-female, multiracial ensemble so anomalous that the white members had to wear blackface in the South to avoid trouble.

When the group split up in 1949 - bruised by the road and feeling exploited financially - Ms. Woods found the classical world no less racist. After her first performance with the Omaha Symphony, her father, who did not share her light complexion, picked her up, tipping off the orchestra that she was not white.

"They fired her," said Ms. Woods's daughter Cathy Hughes, a founder and chairperson of Urban One, a media company that focuses on Black culture. "She never touched her horn again."

Ms. Woods died on July 25 of the coronavirus in a hospital in Sarasota, Fla., her daughter said. She was 96.

Helen Elizabeth Jones was born on either Oct. 9 or Nov. 14, 1923 (family documents differ), and spent some of her earliest days in an orphanage for white children in Meridian, Miss. Upon realizing she was not white, the orphanage no longer wanted her, and she was adopted by Dr. Laurence Clifton Jones and his wife, Grace. Dr. Jones was the founder of the Piney Woods Country Life School (now the Piney Woods School), a Black boarding school; Ms. Jones's grandmother, Ms. Hughes said, lectured with Frederick Douglass and may have worked on the Underground Railroad with Harriet Tubman.

Piney Woods had a strong musical bent and was the birthplace of the gospel group the Five Blind Boys of Mississippi. To raise money for the school, Grace Jones started male and female quartets called the Cotton Blossom Singers, precursors to the International Sweethearts.

From an early age, Helen was fascinated by the slide motion of the trombone. She played in the girls' band at Piney Woods and at 13 or 14 became an original member of the Swinging Rays of Rhythm, a school band modeled on a white all-female group popular on the radio at the time.

The Rays were a hit. They lived on a dollar a day each for food, plus a dollar a week allowance, and they toured in two school buses that had been retrofitted - one with bunk beds, the other as a mobile classroom.

When they met a smooth-talking manager in Washington who promised the girls diamond rings if they would abandon the school and turn pro, they commandeered the buses and absconded to Virginia, renaming themselves the International Sweethearts of Rhythm, a nod to the diverse races and nationalities of the musicians.

Success followed: performances at the Apollo Theater in New York and Wrigley Field in Chicago; bills with Dizzy Gillespie, Billie Holiday and Ella Fitzgerald. DownBeat magazine in 1944 called them "America's number one all-female orchestra."

Despite their popularity, money never seemed to flow their way, nor diamond rings. "The girls were ripped off, arrested, harassed and bullied," Ms. Hughes said. "But they loved the music, so they continued." They recorded only a few songs, but recordings of some of their radio performances have survived, and they were the subject of a short documentary film made in 1986.

In the late 1940s, Helen Jones met and married William Alfred Woods. They made a home in Omaha and had four children. In addition to Ms. Hughes, Ms. Woods is survived by her sons, William and Robert, and another daughter, Jacquelyn Marie Woods Williams.

The couple separated but never divorced. Mr. Woods died at 45.

After leaving the Omaha orchestra, Ms. Woods returned to school, studying at Creighton University and the University of Nebraska, and then worked for 30 years as a registered nurse and social worker.

She never returned to music. When the surviving members of the International Sweethearts gave a reunion concert in 1980, their first performance in 30 years, she could not bring herself to take part, Ms. Hughes said. Instead, she said, "She just started crying and walked out of the ballroom."

At a 2011 discussion organized by the Smithsonian Institution's National Museum of American History, Ms. Woods was asked whether the hard work of being a musician was worth it. She resisted romanticizing a tough past.

"I don't know if it paid off," she said. "I didn't get enough money."

But her music, however few its artifacts, carries on.


----------



## Rogerx

September 7th

Bassist Gary Peacock has died, aged 85.

An inspired contributor to music over the last half-century, he was already featured on ECM’s third album, “Paul Bley With Gary Peacock”, issued in 1970.


----------



## Rogerx

September 10th 2020

Ronald Bell from Kool & The Gang dies at 68


----------



## Art Rock

12 September:
Toots Hibbert, frontman of the successful reggae band Toots and the Maytals, died aged 77, cause presumed to be Covid-19. RIP.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

I was especially saddened to read this. _Funky Kingston_ (the 1975 version) is still one of my top ten reggae albums.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lee Kerslake (1947-2020). Drummer for Uriah Heep from 1971-78 and from 1982-2007. Also featured on Ozzy Osbourne's first two solo albums from 1980 and 1981. Had to leave his beloved Heep due to various heath issues but from what I gather his endured his maladies with grace, courage and no little humour.


----------



## Rogerx

Juliette Gréco


On September 23, 2020
The fabulous French chanteuse who once dated Miles Davis and Quincy Jones at the same time, died today aged 93.

She had class. Albert Camus was one of her boyfriends, Sacha Distel another.


----------



## Rogerx

*Helen Reddy (25 October 1941 - 29 September 2020)*

Helen Maxine Reddy (25 October 1941 - 29 September 2020) was an Australian singer, actress, and activist who held dual Australian and American citizenship. Born in Melbourne, Victoria, to a show-business family, Reddy started her career as an entertainer at age four. She sang on radio and television, and won a talent contest on a television program, Bandstand,[a] in 1966; her prize was a ticket to New York City and a record audition, which turned out to be unsuccessful. She pursued her international singing career by moving to Chicago and, subsequently, Los Angeles, where she made her debut singles "One Way Ticket" and "I Believe in Music" in 1968 and 1970, respectively. The B-side of the latter single, "I Don't Know How to Love Him" reached No. 8 in Canadian pop chart RPM and she was signed to Capitol Records a year later.[1]


----------



## starthrower

Long time Tower of Power bassist Rocco Prestia has died after years of battling various health problems. He was 69.


----------



## elgar's ghost

R.I.P. Eddie Van Halen (1955-2020): Reckoned by some to be the most innovative guitarist since Hendrix. I for one was blown away when I first heard him back in1978.


----------



## starthrower

Wow! I knew Van Halen was dealing with cancer but I didn't know he was gravely ill. That's a shame. Rest in peace, Eddie.


----------



## senza sordino

elgars ghost said:


> R.I.P. Eddie Van Halen (1955-2020): Reckoned by some to be the most innovative guitarist since Hendrix. I for one was blown away when I first heard him back in1978.


That is indeed sad news. I told my 17-year-old students, some knew of him. I played in class for them Eruption. I didn't play Hot for Teacher, that didn't seem as appropriate.

A sad loss.


----------



## Rogerx

*Johnny Nash August 19, 1940 - October 6, 2020*

John Lester Nash Jr. (August 19, 1940 - October 6, 2020) was an American reggae and pop music singer-songwriter, best known in the United States for his 1972 hit, "I Can See Clearly Now".[1] He was one of the first non-Jamaican singers to record reggae music in Kingston, Jamaica.[2


----------



## Rogerx

October 19th 
The singer and actor Ilana Rovina has died on Covid while receiving treatment for cancer. She was 86.


----------



## Bulldog

Rogerx said:


> Helen Maxine Reddy (25 October 1941 - 29 September 2020) was an Australian singer, actress, and activist who held dual Australian and American citizenship. Born in Melbourne, Victoria, to a show-business family, Reddy started her career as an entertainer at age four. She sang on radio and television, and won a talent contest on a television program, Bandstand,[a] in 1966; her prize was a ticket to New York City and a record audition, which turned out to be unsuccessful. She pursued her international singing career by moving to Chicago and, subsequently, Los Angeles, where she made her debut singles "One Way Ticket" and "I Believe in Music" in 1968 and 1970, respectively. The B-side of the latter single, "I Don't Know How to Love Him" reached No. 8 in Canadian pop chart RPM and she was signed to Capitol Records a year later.[1]


Just wanted to mention that Reddy is best known for her song "I am Woman" that was the 1970's feminist anthem.


----------



## Rogerx

*October 20th Spencer Davis*

October 20th

Spencer Davis, born Spencer David Nelson Davies (Bon-y-maen near Swansea 17 July 1939 - 19 October 2020) was a Welsh singer and guitarist, best known as the namesake of The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Rogerx

RIP James Randi--the World has lost a Genius


----------



## Rogerx

*Mr. Bojangles writer Jerry Jeff Walker (78) passed away*

Mr. Bojangles writer Jerry Jeff Walker (78) passed away

Singer-songwriter Jerry Jeff Walker, best known as the writer of the well-known song Mr. Bojangles, passed away yesterday at the age of 78. American media report that. Walker was diagnosed with throat cancer in 2017.


----------



## starthrower

RIP Jerry Jeff, from Oneonta, NY. A town outside of Cooperstown I've been to dozens of times. Of course Jerry Jeff left for Texas as soon as he could because there's nothing happening in Oneonta.


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Mr. Bojangles writer Jerry Jeff Walker (78) passed away
> 
> Singer-songwriter Jerry Jeff Walker, best known as the writer of the well-known song Mr. Bojangles, passed away yesterday at the age of 78. American media report that. Walker was diagnosed with throat cancer in 2017.





starthrower said:


> RIP Jerry Jeff, from Oneonta, NY. A town outside of Cooperstown I've been to dozens of times. Of course Jerry Jeff left for Texas as soon as he could because there's nothing happening in Oneonta.


More sad news. The Texas school of songwriting stressed fiercely poetic lyrical storytelling married to a dusty muscular roughness. I can think of no region that produced such an abundance of masterful voices as Texas. Jerry Jeff Walker had the talent and temperament if not the local roots.


----------



## Rogerx

Dominic Grant from the duo Grant & Forsyth passed away November 20th at 71.


----------



## Rogerx

*Charley Pride (Sledge, 18 March 1938 - Dallas, 12 December 2020)*

Charley Pride (Sledge, 18 March 1938 - Dallas, 12 December 2020) 
Died of Covid


----------



## Rogerx

*French- Israeli Rika Zari passed away at 82*

The effervescent Rika Zarai has passed away.

She overcame a long coma after a car accident when she was 30 to make a complete recovery and achieve renown in France.


----------



## Strange Magic

Rogerx said:


> Mr. Bojangles writer Jerry Jeff Walker (78) passed away
> 
> Singer-songwriter Jerry Jeff Walker, best known as the writer of the well-known song Mr. Bojangles, passed away yesterday at the age of 78. American media report that. Walker was diagnosed with throat cancer in 2017.


A peripheral comment: Some will remember Jerry Jeff Walker and Bob Bruno's late 1960s group Circus Maximus and CM's cult classic _Wind_, 8 minutes of strange psychedelic beauty. Though the song was penned and sung by Bruno, I always associated the song also with Walker as a key member of the band. And so news of his death triggered recall of that haunting song. _Supernova_ by the band Opal is a later, but similar cult excursion into a strange sonic world.....






Supernova:


----------



## Rogerx

Death of Blue grass pioneer at 69

On December 27, 2020
Tony Rice, said to be ‘the single most influential acoustic guitar player in the last 50 years’, died on Christmas Day.


----------



## Rogerx

*Gerry Marsden dies at 78*

Gerry Marsden

Gerry and the Pacemakers Singer,

Merseybeat singer of hits like "You'll Never Walk Alone," "Ferry Cross the Mersey"


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Gerry and the Pacemakers were no.1 in the UK charts when I was born - not with either of those, though. 

RIP, GM.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sylvain Mizrahi, a.k.a. Sylvain Sylvain 14/2/1951 - 13/1/2021.

Rhythm guitarist for highly influential but relatively short-lived glam rock group The New York Dolls - died after a lengthy battle with cancer. Sylvain's passing leaves only David Johansen alive from the original quintet.

Still pouting to the end. RIP.


----------



## Strange Magic

Phil Spector dies in prison, age 81. A strange and dangerous dude. https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-55697979


----------



## Rogerx

*Hilton Stewart Paterson Valentine*

Hilton Stewart Paterson Valentine
(21 May 1943 - 29 January 2021)was an English musician who was the original guitarist in the Animals.


----------



## Rogerx

*Mary Wilson March 6, 1944 - February 8, 2021*

March 6, 1944 - February 8, 2021

Mary Wilson (March 6, 1944 - February 8, 2021) was an American vocalist with the Supremes


----------



## Ingélou

Rogerx said:


> March 6, 1944 - February 8, 2021
> 
> Mary Wilson (March 6, 1944 - February 8, 2021) was an American vocalist with the Supremes


Sorry to learn this. I used to love the Supremes. May she rest in peace.


----------



## starthrower

Unfortunately we've lost the great jazz pianist and composer Chick Corea to cancer at age 79. He died on February 9th.


----------



## Art Rock

Jim Steinman, best remembered for being the creative force behind Meat Loaf's seventies' brilliant album _Bat out of Hell _and later works, as well as writing the eighties' hit _Total Eclipse of the Heart _for Bonnie Tyler. He died from kidney failure, aged 73.


----------



## Rogerx

07-28-21
.
ZZ Top-bassist Dusty Hill passed away at 72


----------



## Rogerx

7th August 2021 

Dennis Thomas: Kool & The Gang founding member dies aged 70 ·


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> 7th August 2021
> 
> Dennis Thomas: Kool & The Gang founding member dies aged 70 ·


The ranks of this band have been sadly decimated over the years.


----------



## SanAntone

Nanci Griffith, Singer Who Blended Folk and Country, Dies at 68



> Nanci Griffith, a Grammy-winning singer and songwriter who kept one foot in folk and the other in country and was blessed with a soaring voice equally at home in both genres, died on Friday. She was 68.
> 
> Her death was announced by her management company, Gold Mountain Entertainment. Its statement did not say where she died or give a cause of death, saying only, "It was Nanci's wish that no further formal statement or press release happen for a week following her passing."


----------



## Azol

Rest in peace, Nanci, thank you for beautiful music.


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> Nanci Griffith, Singer Who Blended Folk and Country, Dies at 68


That's a shame. I saw her in Edinburgh years ago when she shared a bill with John Martyn on the Castle Esplanade. Freezing cold and wet but she was great.


----------



## Art Rock

Don Everly of the Everly Brothers, aged 84. Both gone now. RIP.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> Don Everly of the Everly Brothers, aged 84. Both gone now. RIP.


Presumably that just leaves Jerry Lee Lewis from the top table of the rock 'n' roll era - who'd have thought _THAT_?


----------



## SanAntone

*Tom T. Hall* - legendary Nashville songwriter dies August 20, 2021 at age 85.



> Dubbed "The Storyteller" by Country Music Hall of Fame member Tex Ritter, Tom T. Hall wrote songs distinguished by their narrative quality, their rich detail, and their keen insight into the beauty of everyday life. (Country Music Hall of Fame)


One favorite song of his - among dozens.


----------



## Rogerx

*Brian Travers* dies 
UB40 star dies aged 62 after cancer battle August 23th


----------



## Serge

Charlie Watts, Rolling Stones Drummer, Dies at 80

Drummer Charlie Watts, whose adept, powerful skin work propelled the Rolling Stones for more than half a century, died in London on Tuesday morning, according to his spokesperson. No cause of death was cited; was 80.

On August 4, Watts abruptly withdrew from the Stones' upcoming pandemic-postponed U.S. tour, citing the need to recover from an unspecified but "successful" recent medical procedure.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/variety.com/2021/music/news/charlie-watts-rolling-stones-drummer-dead-dies-1235047778/amp/


----------



## Rogerx

*Mikis Theodorakis dies at 96*






Greek Zorba Alexis Zorbas

World-famous Greek composer MIkis Theodorakis, known for 'La danse de Zorba', passed away on Thursday at the age of 96.


----------



## Rogerx

*Maria Mendiola ( From Baccara)*

Baccara singer Maria Mendiola (Yes sir, I can boogie) passed away
Maria Mendiola, one of the two singers of the Spanish group Baccara, has died at the age of 69. The group had a huge hit in the 1970s with "Yes sir, I can boogie" and played at the Eurovision Song Contest in 1978.


----------



## Rogerx

Jazz bassist George Mraz died on 16 September. He was 77 years old.


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Jazz bassist George Mraz died on 16 September. He was 77 years old.


Sad news. One of my favorite albums is one he made with Oscar Peterson and the Singers Unlimited, _In Tune_. He always had a great sound, and his note selection was impeccable.


----------



## starthrower

Why are there two Roll of Honor threads? Taggart started the original thread in the Musicians and Community section.


----------



## Art Rock

starthrower said:


> Why are there two Roll of Honor threads? Taggart started the original thread in the Musicians and Community section.


Taggart's thread (my bolding):



Taggart said:


> The aim of this thread is to collect links to obituaries of people involved *in the classical music world*. They can be performers, conductors, composers, teachers, instrument makers - whatever.
> 
> One of the problems of posting such links is that sometimes they will be hidden behind paywalls. We subscribe to The Telegraph print edition and get a pass to their main site so don't always notice the problem.


That's why I started the current thread for obituaries from the field of non-classical music


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sarah Dash, one of the three singers along with Nona Hendryx and Patti LaBelle who comprised the funk/disco group Labelle (although they had a long prehistory singing together), has died aged 76. Strange - I was thinking about this strikingly visual band only the other day.


----------



## Rogerx

*Alan Lancaster (7 February 1949 - 26 September 2021)*

English bassist, best known as a founding member of the rock band Status Quo from 1967 to 1985, with brief reunions in 2013 and 2014. As well as contributing to songwriting, he was also one of the lead vocalists on albums and live concerts, taking the lead on tracks such as "Backwater", "Is There a Better Way", "Bye Bye Johnny", "High Flyer" and "Roadhouse Blues".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Lanc will be especially missed by 'old-school' Quo fans - it was him who particularly resented the group's move into more lightweight territory from the late 70s onwards.


----------



## Jay

Jazz musicians Jameel Moondoc (alto sax) and organist Dr. Lonnie Liston Smith.


----------



## Rogerx

Art Rock said:


> Taggart's thread (my bolding):
> 
> That's why I started the current thread for obituaries from the field of non-classical music


Will you please make it sticky


----------



## Rogerx

*Pat Martino Dies At Age 77*

Legendary Jazz Guitarist Pat Martino Dies At Age 77



> The American jazz guitarist Pat Martino, who overcame a brain seizure and memory loss in his 30s to relearn the instrument from scratch, has died at 77.
> 
> His virtuosity and resilience were admired across all genres.


----------



## Rogerx

*Terence Wilson*

Co-founder of British reggae band UB40 passed away.

The singer trumpeter, and co-founder of the British reggae band UB40, Terence Wilson, has died at the age of 64 after a short illness.

That's what his current band has announced.


----------



## Art Rock

Graeme Edge, co-founder and drummer of the English band the Moody Blues (11/11, aged 80, cancer).


----------



## starthrower

Guitartist John Goodsall of the British fusion band Brand X has died at age 68. He had been battling the effects of a bad case of pneumonia since late September. Brand X was formed in 1975 by Goodsall, bassist Percy Jones, and Phil Collins of Genesis. They had been reunited and touring regularly before the pandemic. John was a great guitarist and will be missed by fans of progressive music.
https://100percentbest.com/rip-john-goodsall-death-cause-pneumonia


----------



## Rogerx

*Philip Margo passed away at 79*

The singer of the world hit The Lion Sleeps Tonight has died at the age of 79.
Philip Margo was the lead singer of the American band The Tokens, who achieved worldwide success in 1961 with the song.


----------



## Rogerx

*The famous jazz trumpeter Ack van Rooyen passed away at 91*

View attachment 161289


The famous Hague jazz trumpeter Ack van Rooyen passed away on Thursday at the age of 91. His family confirmed that on Thursday. He made music with all the great Jazz artist.


----------



## Roger Knox

Rogerx said:


> Legendary Jazz Guitarist Pat Martino Dies At Age 77


I heard Pat Martino at a club in Los Angeles a couple of decades ago. It is a remarkable story, his return to playing through tremendous persistence and dedication. RIP.


----------



## SanAntone

This one was missed, on 19 October 2021 the musical composer *Leslie Bricusse* (29 January 1931 - 19 October 2021) died. He had a long standing co-writing partnership with Anthony Newley.

Some of his better known books, lyrics, and scores include:

Stop the World - I Want to Get Off
The Roar of the Greasepaint - The Smell of the Crowd
Doctor Dolittle
Goodbye, Mr. Chips
Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory
Babes in Toyland (1986 film)
Hook (with John Williams) (1991) - includes "When You're Alone"
Peter Pan (television, with Newley, 1976)
Victor Victoria (film with Henry Mancini, 1982)
Babes in Toyland (1986 film) (with Newley, 1986)

Some of his hit songs include:
"What Kind of Fool Am I?" with Anthony Newley (1963)
"Who Can I Turn To" with Anthony Newley (1964)
"Goldfinger" (with John Barry and Anthony Newley) from Goldfinger (1964)
"You Only Live Twice" (with Barry) from You Only Live Twice (1967)
"Talk to the Animals" from Doctor Dolittle (1967)
"Candy Man" and "Pure Imagination" (with Newley) from Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory (1971)

I am saddened that I missed his passing at the time.


----------



## Art Rock

From Wiki:

John Miles (born John Errington; 23 April 1949 – 5 December 2021) was a British rock music vocalist, guitarist and keyboard player best known for his 1976 Top 3 UK hit single "Music" - a song that was/is very popular in the Netherlands as well.


----------



## starthrower

Jazz pianist and teacher Barry Harris has died from complications of Covid-19. He was 91.
https://www.npr.org/2021/12/08/1062...oved-jazz-pianist-devoted-to-bebop-dies-at-91


----------



## Rogerx

Robbie Shakespeare, influential Sly and Robbie bassist, dies aged 68



> He died in Florida where he had recently been in hospital for kidney surgery, the Jamaica Gleaner reports.
> 
> The prolific bassist and music producer is credited with revolutionising the sound of reggae and dancehall music.
> 
> Jamaica's Culture Minister Olivia Grange announced his death and said Shakespeare was one of the country's great musicians.


Quote from the BBC website.


----------



## SanAntone

starthrower said:


> Jazz pianist and teacher Barry Harris has died from complications of Covid-19. He was 91.
> https://www.npr.org/2021/12/08/1062...oved-jazz-pianist-devoted-to-bebop-dies-at-91


Very sad, he was a sweet man - but 91 is a good run. For a number of years I lived just around the corner from his Jazz Workshop on 8th Ave. and would go there often. He was always open, generous, and kind. That is when he wasn't having fun at your expense.


----------



## starthrower

Mike Nesmith died this morning. He was 78. https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/monkees-michael-nesmith-dead-1270079/

He was the composer of the Linda Ronstadt hit, Different Drum. I really like Mike's version.


----------



## Rogerx

Carlos Marín


Singer Carlos Marín of the international singing quartet Il Divo has passed away today at the age of 53. The cause of the Spanish singer's death has not been officially announced. According to various British media, the Spanish artist died in Manchester Royal Hospital in Manchester, UK.


----------



## Rogerx

*Robin Le Mesurier. passed away at68*

The death has been reported of Rod Stewart's long-serving guitarist, Robin Le Mesurier.

A founder member of the Wombles, Robin was the son of John Le Mesurier and Hattie Jacques, two of Britain's greatest comic actors.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bluegrass music legend and Lexington native J.D. Crowe dies*



> (LEX 18) - Kentucky has lost a Bluegrass music legend.
> 
> Banjoist and Lexington native J.D. Crowe died early Christmas Eve morning. His son, David, confirmed the news on social media.
> 
> Crowe was first known by many for his work with Jimmy Martin & the Sunny Mountain Boys in the 1950s. He later performed with the Kentucky Mountain Boys in the 1960s for more than a decade.
> 
> In 1983, Crowe won a Grammy for his song "Fireball" in the Country Instrumental of the Year category.


So sad to have lost *J.D. Crowe* and *Tony Rice* almost exactly one year apart.


----------



## starthrower

JD had a fairly long run. Tony's last 15 years or so were pretty sad.


----------



## Azol

Both were amazing musicians, I'm going to listen to the "J.D.Crowe and The New South" Rounder CD later on which also features Tony Rice playing with them. Rest in peace.


----------



## starthrower

American musician James Mtume has died. He was the son of the tenor saxophonist, Jimmy Heath. He worked with Miles Davis in the 1970s and was active in the R&B music scene.

https://pitchfork.com/news/james-mtume-jazz-and-randb-musician-dies-at-75/


----------



## Jay

RIP Mtume:

He directed one of the great spiritual/out documents:


----------



## Jay

RIP Burke Shelley


----------



## Art Rock

RIP Ronnie Spector. From wiki:

Veronica Greenfield (born Veronica Yvette Bennett; August 10, 1943 – January 12, 2022), known as Ronnie Spector, was an American singer who formed the girl group the Ronettes in 1957 with her elder sister Estelle Bennett and their cousin Nedra Talley. Bennett fronted the group while record producer Phil Spector produced the majority of their recording output. The two were married in 1968 and separated in 1972. Ronnie Spector died from cancer on January 12, 2022, at the age of 78.


----------



## Rogerx

The folk and classical singer Hana Horká has died of Covid at the age of 57 after a prolonged anti-vax campaign on social media.

She announced that she caught the disease deliberately and continued mingling recklessly with others.

Her son said: 'She went for it. She was supposed to stay away from us, but she decided to remain at home with us normally, preferring to go through the disease than to get vaccinated. It is sad that my mom trusted strangers more than her own family."

Anti-vaxxers have proclaimed her a heroine.


----------



## Rogerx

*Elza Soares (91)*

Brazil mourns death of samba queen Elza Soares (91)
Brazil mourns the death of Elza Soares, one of the country's most celebrated and popular samba singers. She died Thursday afternoon at her home in Rio de Janeiro. She died of natural causes, her family said.


----------



## Rogerx

*Marvin Lee Aday (September 27, 1947 - January 20, 2022), Meat Loaf*

Meat Loaf, born Marvin Lee Aday (September 27, 1947 - January 20, 2022), was an American rock singer and actor. He was best known for his rock hit Paradise by the Dashboard Light from his album Bat Out of Hell (1977), which he sang with Ellen Foley. The lyrics and music are by Jim Steinman.


----------



## Art Rock

Well, that sucks. In Memoriam thread:
In Memoriam Meat Loaf


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Meat Loaf, born Marvin Lee Aday (September 27, 1947 - January 20, 2022), was an American rock singer and actor. He was best known for his rock hit Paradise by the Dashboard Light from his album Bat Out of Hell (1977), which he sang with Ellen Foley. The lyrics and music are by Jim Steinman.


Jim Steinman died in 2021, in April.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Bernard Halligan (August 29, 1943 – January 18, 2022)

Wiki says:

Richard Bernard Halligan (August 29, 1943 – January 18, 2022) was an American musician and composer, best known as a founding member of the jazz-rock band Blood, Sweat & Tears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sad loss and a talented man - originally in the horn section then switching to organ, Dick Halligan was primarily the group's musical arranger and band leader (despite what singer David Clayton-Thomas might have thought) after Al Kooper's early exit until he left himself after the fourth album. At the best of times Blood Sweat & Tears were always a fragile collective with a lack of depth in the song writing department but Halligan's departure hit the band especially hard.


----------



## Taggart

Norma Waterson (15 August 1939 - 30 January 2022) one of *the* leaders of the folk revival along with her husband Martin Carthy.

This documentary from 1966 is excellent and shows the way they lived and made music.


----------



## starthrower

Chicago blues guitarist Jimmy Johnson has died at age 93.

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2022/01/31/chicago-blues-icon-jimmy-johnson-dies/


----------



## Rogerx

Lata Mangeshkar: India singing legend dies at 92
Just on the news, she was called '' nightingale of Bollywood".


----------



## Art Rock

Gary Brooker, singer and pianist of Procol Harum, has passed away, aged 76 (cancer). RIP and thanks for the memories.





A whiter shade of pale.


----------



## Rogerx

Mark Lanegan (Ellensburg, Washington, 25 november 1964 - Killarney, Ierland, 22 februari 2022)

Mark William Lanegan (November 25, 1964 - February 22, 2022) was an American singer, songwriter, author, and musician. First becoming prominent as the lead singer for Screaming Trees, he was also known as a member of Queens of the Stone Age and The Gutter Twins. He released eleven solo studio albums, as well as three collaboration albums with Isobel Campbell and two with Duke Garwood. Lanegan was known for his baritone voice, which was described as being "as scratchy as a three-day beard yet as supple and pliable as moccasin leather."[4] 
Source NU.nl/ Wiki


----------



## Strange Magic

Rogerx said:


> Mark Lanegan (Ellensburg, Washington, 25 november 1964 - Killarney, Ierland, 22 februari 2022)
> 
> Mark William Lanegan (November 25, 1964 - February 22, 2022) was an American singer, songwriter, author, and musician. First becoming prominent as the lead singer for Screaming Trees, he was also known as a member of Queens of the Stone Age and The Gutter Twins. He released eleven solo studio albums, as well as three collaboration albums with Isobel Campbell and two with Duke Garwood. Lanegan was known for his baritone voice, which was described as being "as scratchy as a three-day beard yet as supple and pliable as moccasin leather."[4]
> Source NU.nl/ Wiki


Mark Lanegan's death marks the almost complete loss of Grunge's major lead singers and group founders--a great legacy of music but one "marked" by tragedy.


----------



## Art Rock

Ron Miles (May 9, 1963 – March 8, 2022) was an American jazz trumpeter, cornetist, and composer. He died aged 58 from a rare form of blood cancer. RIP.


----------



## starthrower

Art Rock said:


> Ron Miles (May 9, 1963 - March 8, 2022) was an American jazz trumpeter, cornetist, and composer. He died aged 58 from a rare form of blood cancer. RIP.


That's a real shame. He was a fine modern jazz musician.


----------



## Art Rock

Dutch bass player Bert Ruiter passed away, aged 75. He will hardly be known outside the Netherlands, but he was a member of Focus and later Earth and Fire, playing on huge UK and continental Europe hits:





Focus: Sylvia





Earth and Fire: Weekend.

RIP, and thanks for the memories.


----------



## starthrower

Jazz bassist Charnett Moffett died suddenly this week of a heart attack at age 54.


----------



## SanAntone

I was just reading his obit in Downbeat. Another sad loss of a talented young musician.


----------



## Rogerx

Singer and composer Henny Vrienten has passed away at the age of 73. The family announced this on Monday via concert organizer MOJO. A cause of death has not been reported, but Vrienten had been ill for a long time. The funeral will be held privately. The family asks for peace and privacy and will not make any further announcements, according to Mojo.

Sources, various newspapers and the News on T.V


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Singer and composer Henny Vrienten has passed away at the age of 73. The family announced this on Monday via concert organizer MOJO. A cause of death has not been reported, but Vrienten had been ill for a long time. The funeral will be held privately. The family asks for peace and privacy and will not make any further announcements, according to Mojo.
> 
> Sources, various newspapers and the News on T.V


Most people here will never have heard of him, but he was huge in the Netherlands in the 80s as singer of the most popular Dutch band Doe Maar. They were one of the first pop/rock bands to sing their songs in Dutch - which had an adverse effect on their international chances obviously. Thanks for the memories and rest in peace.


----------



## DeepR

R.I.P. Klaus Schulze, German electronic music pioneer.


----------



## starthrower

Country star Naomi Judd has died at age 76. She was also the mother of Wynonna and Ashley Judd.


----------



## Art Rock

Greek synthesizer magician Vangelis passed away two days ago, aged 79. RIP and thanks for the memories.







IM thread here:








RIP Vangelis


From Wiki: Evángelos Odysséas Papathanassíou (29 March 1943 – 17 May 2022), known professionally as Vangelis, was a Greek musician and composer of electronic, progressive, ambient, jazz, and orchestral music. He was best known for his Academy Award-winning score to Chariots of Fire (1981), as...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Rogerx

Andy Fletcher has died at 60, he was the keyboard player from Depeche mode.
Sources, news bulletins ceefax. twitter and Instagram


----------



## pianozach

Today.

*Alan White*, drummer for Yes. White also played the drums for John Lennon's *Live Peace In Toronto*, *Plastic Ono Band*, and *Imagine* albums, and that's him playing those unique drum fills on *Instant Karma*. 

White joined Yes three days before their *Close To the Edge* Tour in 1972, had had to learn the band's setlist in that time. He has been with the band ever since, although on their last tour he only played the drum kit for the encores, relegating himself to percussion for the majority of the set. Last week the band announced he wouldn't be joining them on their next tour for health reasons.

The same week he joined *Yes* he received offers to join *Jethro Tull* and *America*.

We all knew he wasn't in the best of health, looking pretty frail, and having difficulty with stairs.

He passed away at the age of 72 at his Seattle-area home on May 26, 2022, after a brief illness.

*From Alan's Facebook page:*

Alan White, our beloved husband, dad, and grandpa, passed away at the age of 72 at his Seattle-area home on May 26, 2022, after a brief illness.

Throughout his life and six-decade career, Alan was many things to many people: a certified rock star to fans around the world; band mate to a select few, and gentleman and friend to all who met him.

Alan was born in Pelton, County Durham, England on June 14, 1949. He began piano lessons at the age of six, began playing the drums at age twelve, and has been performing publicly since the age of thirteen.

Throughout the 1960s, Alan honed his craft with a variety of bands, including The Downbeats, The Gamblers, Billy Fury, Alan Price Big Band, Bell and Arc, Terry Reid, Happy Magazine (later called Griffin), and Balls with Trevor Burton (The Move) and Denny Laine (Wings).

In 1968, Alan joined Ginger Baker’s Airforce, a new group that was put together by the former drummer of Cream and other noted musicians from England’s music scene including Steve Winwood, formerly of Traffic.

In 1969, Alan received what he thought at the time to be a prank phone call, but it was John Lennon calling to ask Alan to join the Plastic Ono Band. The next day Alan found himself learning songs in the back of an airliner headed to Toronto with Lennon, Yoko Ono, Eric Clapton, and Klaus Voormann. The ensuing album, Live Peace in Toronto, sold millions of copies, peaking at number 10 on the charts.

Alan’s association with Lennon continued, recording singles like ‘Instant Karma’ and the subsequent landmark album, Imagine, with Alan providing drums for the title song, ‘Jealous Guy’, and ‘How Do You Sleep at Night’. Alan’s work with Lennon led to an introduction to George Harrison, who asked Alan to perform on the album All Things Must Pass, including the single, ‘My Sweet Lord’, released in 1970. Alan subsequently worked with many artists for the Apple label, including Billy Preston, Rosetta Hightower, and Doris Troy.

Alan joined YES on July 27, 1972, and with only three days to learn the music, YES opened their US tour before 15,000 fans in Dallas, Texas on July 30, 1972. Alan has been with YES ever since, and with the passing of founding member, Chris Squire, in June 2015, Alan is the longest continuously serving band member.

Alan is preceded in death by his parents, Raymond and May White (née Thrower), his sister-in-law, Mindi Hall, and many loyal furry companions. He is survived by his wife of forty years (May 15, 1982) Rogena “Gigi” (née Walberg), his children, Jesse (Emily), their two children JJ and Ellie, and Cassi (Kela), and sister-in-law Andrea Holmqvist (Robert).

Gigi, Jesse, and Cassi
Seattle, WA


----------



## starthrower

*Grachan Moncur III, trailblazing jazz trombonist, dies at 85*
Grachan Moncur III, trailblazing jazz trombonist, dies at 85 : NPR


----------



## Rogerx

Jim Schwall, passed away at 79 partner of harmonica player Corky Siegel in the Siegel-Schwall Band,

Sources : SlippeDisc ands twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/us-fusion-guitarist-dies-79/


----------



## Rogerx

Yuri Shatunov, soloist of the anodyne Laskovy Mai band

Sources 


https://slippedisc.com/2022/06/soviet-teen-star-dies-aged-48/












Юрий Шатунов (@yuriy_shatunov) • Instagram photos and videos


640K Followers, 28 Following, 306 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Юрий Шатунов (@yuriy_shatunov)




www.instagram.com


----------



## SanAntone

*Traditional musician Dennis Cahill has Died*
written by Alex Gallacher | 21 June, 2022

Dennis Cahill, one of the world’s finest guitarists in traditional Irish music, has died at the age of 68. A native of Chicago born to parents from the Dingle Peninsula in County Kerry, Ireland, Dennis was best known for playing alongside Irish fiddle player *Martin Hayes* and also as a member of *The Gloaming*.


----------



## Rogerx

Barbara Thompson saxophone player passed away at 77




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-a-uk-jazz-legend/





Source SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Art Rock

Monty Norman passed away aged 94.

Chances are you never heard of him, but almost everyone will recognize his most famous work, the James Bond theme. First used in Dr. No, and re-used in almost every Bond movie. RIP.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manny Charlton - from 1968-1990 the lead guitarist of Scottish hard rock band Nazareth.

B. 25 July 1941 - D. 5 July 2022.


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent DeRosa Horn player passed away at 101

Sources 



https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/death-of-us-horn-legend-101/




SlippDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Henderson jazz bassist dies at 71




https://slippedisc.com/2022/07/miles-davis-bassist-dies-at-71/




Sources: SlippeDisc / Twitter


----------



## starcat

Archie Roach, the ARIA award winning indigenous Australian singer/songwriter sadly passed away today, 30 July 2022 at the age of 66.


----------



## Rogerx

Judith Durham Australian singer-songwriter ( from the Seekers ) dies at 79


Sources, news, Twitter and Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

Mike Lang famous keyboard player dies at 78







https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/hollywood-loses-its-goto-pianist/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Art Rock

RIP Olivia Newton-John (73), star of Grease and singer of loads of hit songs.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Art Rock said:


> RIP Olivia Newton-John (73), star of Grease and singer of loads of hit songs.


My first crush.


----------



## Art Rock

Lamont Dozier (of Holland–Dozier–Holland fame) passed away 8th August, aged 82. RIP. The HDH songwriting and production team was responsible for much of the Motown sound and numerous hit records by artists such as Martha and the Vandellas, The Supremes, The Four Tops, and The Isley Brothers (from Wikipedia).


----------



## Rogerx

Darius Campbell-Danesh ( singer songwriter ) passed away at 41

Cause of death unknow,
Sources, Twitter, BBC T.V and various U,K newspapers,
Also SlippeDisck 



https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/pop-idol-found-dead-sang-once-in-carmen/


----------



## Rogerx

Rolf Kühn jazz clarinetist dies at 93







https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/germans-mourn-star-clarinet-92/




Sources : SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Jaimie Branch composer and trumpeter dies at 39




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/death-of-us-trumpet-star-39/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## starthrower

Creed Taylor, jazz record producer for famous labels including Impulse, and CTI, has died at age 93.


----------



## SanAntone

Sad news about Creed Taylor. But I always thought those records would have been so much better had the production been more organic and less studio-ized.


----------



## starthrower

I just read that the great jazz organist Joey DeFrancesco died yesterday, Aug. 25th. He was 51 years old. No cause of death was given.


----------



## Rogerx

Jorge Milchberg dies at 92

The brain behind El Condor Pasa




https://slippedisc.com/2022/08/el-condor-pasa-rip/



Sources: 

Slippedisc and twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Mark Lanegan dies at 57

Lanegan, who was best known as the frontman of The Screaming Trees, was 57 years old.


Sources ±

BBC news, Belgium news and Twitter


----------



## starthrower

Jazz pianist and bandleader Ramsey Lewis passed away at his home in Chicago. He was 87.


----------



## Rogerx

American rapper PnB Rock (30) shot dead whilst out for diner, 


Sources, Twitter, Newspapers and Ceefax


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> American rapper PnB Rock (30) shot dead whilst out for diner,


Maybe the post should open with the words "Yet another...", Roger - this seems to have happened with almost monotonous regularity since the late 1980s.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Sartin, oboist and violinist of the Bellowhead band dies at 51

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter





https://slippedisc.com/2022/09/sudden-death-of-leading-english-musician-51/


----------



## SONNET CLV

Anton Fier, the drummer for The Feelies, Lounge Lizards and Golden Palominos, has died at 66.

Anton Fier (Golden Palominos, Feelies, Lounge Lizards) has died (brooklynvegan.com)


----------



## Art Rock

Doobie Brothers Drummer And Co-Founder John Hartman Dies Aged 72. RIP.


----------



## Philidor

Pharoah Sanders (born Farrell Sanders), American jazz saxophonist, has passed away at age of 81. 

RIP


----------



## Rogerx

Rapper Coolio dies aged 59
American rapper Coolio died on Wednesday in the American city of Los Angeles at the age of 59, his manager confirms to CNN 
Source Newspapers, Ceefax and CNN

Twitter is exploding


----------



## starthrower

Loretta Lynn, coal miner's daughter and country queen, dies


NASHVILLE, Tenn. (AP) — Loretta Lynn, the Kentucky coal miner’s daughter whose frank songs about life and love as a woman in Appalachia pulled her out of poverty and made her a pillar of country music, has died.




apnews.com


----------



## SearsPoncho

My mom loved Loretta Lynn. I never cared much for country music, but I saw this queen in Valley Forge, Pa. in the late 80's. She was performing with her sisters, including Crystal Gayle. She was a little lady with a big voice and huge influence. As she sang, if you were looking at her, you were looking at country.


----------



## starthrower

Baritone saxophonist Ronnie Cuber has died at age 80.


----------



## SanAntone

A couple of months ago -

*Luke Bell Achieves Escape Velocity*
It’s been really hard to focus on anything else since first hearing about country artist Luke Bell’s disappearance, and the subsequent discovery of him in Tucson, AZ on Monday (8-29), dead at the age of 32. Bell was found near North Craycroft and East Grant roads, close to the Tucson Medical Center.

I was later disclosed that he died of accidental fentanyl overdose.


----------



## Roger Knox

American folk-singer and song writer Mary McCaslin (December 22, 1946-October 2, 2022) has died at the age of 75. She had been ill for a long time with a rare neurological condition. Songs include "Young Westley," "Prairie in the Sky," "Circle of Friends." Her clear, haunting voice and adept guitar style can be heard on her YouTube channel and in numerous recordings available on Spotify.


----------



## Art Rock

Jerry Lee Lewis (September 29, 1935 – October 28, 2022) was an American singer, songwriter, and pianist. Nicknamed the Killer, he has been described as "rock n' roll's first great wild man and one of the most influential pianists of the 20th century." (from Wikipedia). RIP.


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> American rapper PnB Rock (30) shot dead whilst out for diner,
> 
> 
> Sources, Twitter, Newspapers and Ceefax


Gawd, ain't _THAT_ a stereotypical way for a rapper to die?


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> *Jerry Lee Lewis* (September 29, 1935 – October 28, 2022) was an American singer, songwriter, and pianist. Nicknamed the Killer, he has been described as "rock n' roll's first great wild man and one of the most influential pianists of the 20th century." (from Wikipedia). RIP.


*Jerry Lee Lewis*. In bold giant font. 

To reduce his legacy to a one sentence blurb seems almost criminal, like marrying your 13-year-old cousin or something. 

*Lewis* is among the handful of 1950's larger-than-life popular music icons, for gawd's sake. Along with Little Richard, Elvis Presley, Buddy Holly, Fats Domino, Bill Haley, he certainly shaped the emerging Rock and Roll music that had parents' eyes rolling. Certainly Lewis was a tremendous influence on some of *Elton John*'s playing style.


----------



## Rogerx

For the rap fans:

Rapper Takeoff (28) of hip-hop formation Migos shot dead
Sources, News, and social media like twitter and Instagram


----------



## Art Rock

Scottish vocalist Dan McCafferty (14 October 1946 – 8 November 2022), best known as the lead singer for the Scottish hard rock band Nazareth from its founding in 1968 to his retirement from touring with the band in 2013, passed away today. RIP.
Nazareth had a number one hit in the Netherlands (top ten in the USA) in 1974 with their cover of Love Hurts.


----------



## starthrower

Brazilian vocalist Gal Costa died November 9th.



https://www.nytimes.com/2022/11/09/arts/music/gal-costa-dead.html


----------



## Rogerx

Singer Irene Cara, known for world hit Fame, passed away at the age of 63
The American was best known for title songs from the films Fame and Flashdance, with which she scored major hits in the 1980s.

Sources: Newspapers and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

American-Estonian cellist Jüri Täht. dies at 92



https://slippedisc.com/2022/11/death-of-an-epic-cellist-92/




Sources: SlippeDisc ans Twitter


----------



## starthrower

I just read that long time Fleetwood Mac member Christine McVie died after a brief illness. She was 79.


----------



## Chilham

Art Rock said:


> Scottish vocalist Dan McCafferty (14 October 1946 – 8 November 2022), best known as the lead singer for the Scottish hard rock band Nazareth from its founding in 1968 to his retirement from touring with the band in 2013, passed away today. RIP.
> Nazareth had a number one hit in the Netherlands (top ten in the USA) in 1974 with their cover of Love Hurts.


Saw him live, January 1976, supporting Bad Company. Good live band.


----------



## senza sordino

starthrower said:


> I just read that long time Fleetwood Mac member Christine McVie died after a brief illness. She was 79.


Her songs were my favourite Fleetwood Mac songs. Very sad news.


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> Her songs were my favourite Fleetwood Mac songs. Very sad news.


I tend to agree. I like her keyboards and vocals. RIP


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> Saw him live, January 1976, supporting Bad Company. Good live band.


Nazareth hailed from Dunfermline which is less then 20 miles from my home town. I saw them a number times in the early seventies in local venues, another of those bands who never really captured their live stage presence on record.
I thought their cover of Joni Mitchell's 'This flight tonight' fabulous with Dan's vocal miles away from Joni's but equally efffective.
R.I.P. Dan.- 'Loud 'n' Proud'


----------



## Rogerx

Australian-born saxophonist Andrew Speight dies at 58



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/san-fran-music-prof-is-killed-by-train/




Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

Gene Cipriano oboist has died at the great age of 94.

Sources: SlippeDicd and Twitter





__





Loading…






slippedisc.com


----------



## Rogerx

Angelo Daniel Badalamenti (March 22, 1937 – December 11, 2022)
original source: Ceefaks 



From Wiki 
was an American composer, best known for his work scoring films for director David Lynch, notably Blue Velvet, the Twin Peaks saga (1990–1992, 2017), The Straight Story, and Mulholland Drive.] Badalamenti received the 1990 Grammy Award for Best Pop Instrumental Performance for his "Twin Peaks Theme", and a Lifetime Achievement Award from the World Soundtrack Awards and the Henry Mancini Award from the American Society of Composers, Authors and Publishers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> Nazareth hailed from Dunfermline which is less then 20 miles from my home town. I saw them a number times in the early seventies in local venues, another of those bands who never really captured their live stage presence on record.
> I thought their cover of Joni Mitchell's 'This flight tonight' fabulous with Dan's vocal miles away from Joni's but equally efffective.
> R.I.P. Dan.- 'Loud 'n' Proud'


Agree with you about Nazareth never recreating their sizzling live form in the studio. At least they eventually got around to releasing a good double live album c. 1981. By then Billy Rankin was in the band as second guitarist which helped bolster the sound, although I could never understand why during that time they also felt the need to include a keyboard player (the late John Locke - originally of Spirit, no less...).


----------



## FrankE

Jet Black, who has died aged 84 on 6th December 2022], was the drummer for the Stranglers, who got together before the punk revolution but were perfectly suited to play a leading role when it came along to blow up pop’s ancien regime; powered by his trenchant playing they went on to have 23 Top 40 singles and 19 Top 40 albums....

Words: Daily Telegraph


----------



## Rogerx

American composer Herbert Deutsch dies at 90



https://slippedisc.com/2022/12/electro-acoustic-wizard-dies-at-90/



Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter


----------



## starthrower

Kim Simmonds of Savoy Brown band dead at 75; long-time Oswego County resident


The British musician who toured the world was born in Wales, but made his way to live to Central New York in 1992.




www.syracuse.com





I'm very sorry to hear about the passing of veteran guitarist, Kim Simmonds. He has lived here in the Central New York area for 30 years so I've had the good fortune of seeing him perform live several times. He will be missed by blues rock fans around the world.


----------



## Nate Miller

Dino Danelli, drummer for The Rascals died today.

The Rascals were actually an important American band in the 1960s as America "fought back" against the British Invasion


----------



## Rogerx

_The Specials singer Terry Hall (63) passed away._


It is with great sadness that we announce that Terry, our wonderful friend, brother, and one of the most brilliant singers and songwriters this country has ever produced, has passed away after a short illness," the band said.

Sources News bulletin, newspaper








The Specials-zanger Terry Hall (63) overleden


Terry Hall, de zanger van de Britse skagroep The Specials, is op 63-jarige leeftijd overleden. Dat meldt de band op Twitter.




www.ad.nl








and twitter


----------



## jim prideaux

And I keep listening to Thinking of You by the Colourfield......not the band that Terry Hall is necessarily immediately remembered for but a perfect 'pop record' that reminds me of an earlier version of myself.


----------



## Rogerx

Maxwell Fraser stage name Maxi Jazz, singer of dance group Faithless, has died at the age of 65 .
Sources : New bulletins, Newspapers and Twitter


----------



## Rogerx

For the Dutch members


Singer Margriet Eshuijs, known from the band Lucifer, passed away last night at the age of 70.

Sources , all newspapers and Twitter


----------



## Art Rock

R.I.P. Margriet.


----------



## Rogerx

Singer Anita Pointer (74) of The Pointer Sisters passed away

Sources; Newspapers and Twitter 









Zangeres Anita Pointer (74) van The Pointer Sisters overleden


Anita Pointer, een van de vier leden van de groep The Pointer Sisters, is zaterdag op 74-jarige leeftijd overleden. Dat heeft haar familie meegedeeld via een statement. Volgens haar publicist, Rogel Neal, overleed ze in haar huis in Beverly Hills aan de gevolgen van kanker, omringd door haar...




www.ad.nl


----------



## FrankE

Shaun Roberts, an influential former promoter at London's iconic fabric nightclub, has died after a long battle with colorectal cancer o 24th December 2022. 








Source: various music press sites and mainstream news sites.


----------



## Rogerx

Earth, Wind & Fire drummer Fred White has passed away at the age of 67. His brother Verdine announced the news on Instagram. The cause of death was not stated.

Sources,: Newspapers, News bulletins and Instagram


----------



## Rogerx

American conductor from the Simpsons , Chris Ledesma has died at 64

Sources: SlippeDisc and Twitter



https://slippedisc.com/2023/01/the-simpsons-conductor-dies-suddenly-at-64/


----------

